# Preorder: Canon EOS Rebel SL3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

> You can now preorder the brand new Canon EOS Rebel SL3 at our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama.
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel SL3 White w/18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM $649 (After $100 instant rebate)
> Canon EOS Rebel SL3 Black w/18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM $649 (After $100 instant rebate)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 10, 2019)

It hasn't even been released yet, and they are already offering rebates?


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 10, 2019)

I get "item not found" for all three.


----------



## steen-ag (Apr 10, 2019)

Try again. It's on Adorama


https://www.adorama.com/icasl3k1.html?utm_source=rflaid64393


price 649$


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> It hasn't even been released yet, and they are already offering rebates?


In Germany the EOS 250D is already live for preorder on the Canon HP:
https://www.canon.de/cameras/eos-250d/ (German)
769,- € MRSP for body + EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM + spare battery
Expected delivery April 25th


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

German spec list confirms hoary 9 dot diamond AF for OVF.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 10, 2019)

I hate to be a pessimist about this camera...but couldn't they have just updated the firmware and added most of these features? Unless that's a new generation of camera sensor, this is a really poor upgrade over the SL2 and a lot of work to add shitty 4K.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 10, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I hate to be a pessimist about this camera...but couldn't they have just updated the firmware and added most of these features? Unless that's a new generation of camera sensor, this is a really poor upgrade over the SL2 and a lot of work to add shitty 4K.



DIGIC 8 vs 7
Sensor quoted on Canon for SL2 is 24.2mp. and 24.1mp for SL3. Could be a typo, could indicate a slightly updated sensor. Knowing Canon I'd tend to think it's the same one. 
Yes 4K shooting but it's nothing but IPB (so no editing/grading for this camera) and no 24fps in HD. Again, Canon is not targeting this camera at video people. It's enough to say "It shoots 4K now!!!" and that's that. This is being sold to moms and people who just want more than their iPhone.

Being the baby Rebel... that's precisely who it should be targeted to. All is well.


----------



## max_sr (Apr 10, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> DIGIC 8 vs 7
> It's enough to say "It shoots 4K now!!!" and that's that. This is being sold to moms and people who just want more than their iPhone.
> 
> Being the baby Rebel... that's precisely who it should be targeted to. All is well.



And guess how disappointed those moms will be, when they try to film in 4k and the camera won't focus. If that is the intended target audience for this camera, it would be better not to put 4k in there at all. After all Canon only puts features in their cameras, that are fully mature and usable.


----------



## criscokkat (Apr 10, 2019)

max_sr said:


> And guess how disappointed those moms will be, when they try to film in 4k and the camera won't focus. If that is the intended target audience for this camera, it would be better not to put 4k in there at all. After all Canon only puts features in their cameras, that are fully mature and usable.


Since it's using digic 8 and the sensor resolution is being reported at 24.1 versus 24.2, it could be using a slightly upgraded dpaf sensor. This would allow it to focus the same as a m50 when the mirror is out of the way for a more point and shoot type style.


----------



## slclick (Apr 10, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> DIGIC 8 vs 7
> Sensor quoted on Canon for SL2 is 24.2mp. and 24.1mp for SL3. Could be a typo, could indicate a slightly updated sensor. Knowing Canon I'd tend to think it's the same one.
> Yes 4K shooting but it's nothing but IPB (so no editing/grading for this camera) and no 24fps in HD. Again, Canon is not targeting this camera at video people. It's enough to say "It shoots 4K now!!!" and that's that. This is being sold to moms and people who just want more than their iPhone.
> 
> Being the baby Rebel... that's precisely who it should be targeted to. All is well.


How about just saying people and leaving the 'Moms' part out of it because it's nothing but a gender slap in the face?


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Apr 10, 2019)

Canon knows DSLR is dead but he wants us to believe still live  So we don't stop buying them yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

venusFivePhotoStudio said:


> Canon knows DSLR is dead but he wants us to believe still live  So we don't stop buying them yet.


Right, DSLRs are >50% of the ILC market but Canon knows they're dead. Or maybe they're only mostly dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive. All dead, there's only one thing you can do...go through the battery compartment and look for loose change.


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 10, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> Since it's using digic 8 and the sensor resolution is being reported at 24.1 versus 24.2, it could be using a slightly upgraded dpaf sensor. This would allow it to focus the same as a m50 when the mirror is out of the way for a more point and shoot type style.



The M50 and RP focus in 4k is a *lot* slower than the DPAF in the other video modes. Pretty much unusably slow.


----------



## criscokkat (Apr 10, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The M50 and RP focus in 4k is a *lot* slower than the DPAF in the other video modes. Pretty much unusably slow.


Well, sure. 

But I was thinking more of regular everyday shooting of pictures. I'm pretty sure for a very large percentage of pictures using Live View will be far better than using the OVF. Regular non 4k video will be much faster too. 

Since this is marketed to beginners, those beginners will soon see the RP, R and any other future canon mirrorless system as a real upgrade, as that (comparatively) fantastic focus system they have on their live view is something that they could also use when looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 10, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I hate to be a pessimist about this camera...but couldn't they have just updated the firmware and added most of these features? Unless that's a new generation of camera sensor, this is a really poor upgrade over the SL2 and a lot of work to add shitty 4K.


Actually, being a pessimist might be useful for what this means for future Canon releases and "4k". The EOS R and RP, both Digic 8 cameras, can only do 4k with massive crops. Likewise for the M50 that originated the Digic8. There's no reason to believe Digic 8 can handle non-cropped 4k or that Canon has any strategy for pixel binning to do so.

Also, its weird that Canon is turning off major features (DPAF in 4k, 1080/24) when Digic 8 can clearly handle them...


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 10, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> DIGIC 8 vs 7
> Sensor quoted on Canon for SL2 is 24.2mp. and 24.1mp for SL3. Could be a typo, could indicate a slightly updated sensor. Knowing Canon I'd tend to think it's the same one.
> Yes 4K shooting but it's nothing but IPB (so no editing/grading for this camera) and no 24fps in HD. * Again, Canon is not targeting this camera at video people.* It's enough to say "It shoots 4K now!!!" and that's that. This is being sold to moms and people who just want more than their iPhone.
> 
> Being the baby Rebel... that's precisely who it should be targeted to. All is well.



Their press release indicates they're targeting videographers. The headline alone touts the video features.

"_Empowering Users with an Easy Way to Express Themselves, the New Camera Delivers Stunning Photos and 4K Videos in a Lightweight Body_ "

And they specifically mention videographers. 

"DIGIC 8 helps improve autofocus performance and allows for the processing of 4K video and 4K time-lapse movies – helping budding videographers record scenes such as the colourful evening skyline in brilliant detail. "


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 10, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Their press release indicates they're targeting videographers. The headline alone touts the video features.
> 
> "_Empowering Users with an Easy Way to Express Themselves, the New Camera Delivers Stunning Photos and 4K Videos in a Lightweight Body_ "
> 
> ...



People who want to do basic video, sure. Videographers? Don't seem so. People that are doing it more regularly are generally going to want a more robust codec than IPB. The camera doesn't appear to offer recording in ALL I


----------



## ethanz (Apr 10, 2019)

From Canon usa website: 
"Dual Pixel CMOS AF 

Dual Pixel CMOS AF is possible with all EF and EF-S lenses.
Contrast AF is not provided.
Contrast detection*
* When recording 4K movies or 4K Time-lapse movies."


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 10, 2019)

slclick said:


> How about just saying people and leaving the 'Moms' part out of it because it's nothing but a gender slap in the face?



......  The utterly overwhelming number of people I personally know (and those I constantly see out and about) with $500 entry level DLSR kits from Canon and Nikon, etc... are the Moms who want an upgrade from their iPhones for family pictures and kids doing sports, dance, cheerleading, or whatever. Trust me, I'm a dad with 3 kids ages 13, 11, and 7. I do photography for dance schools. I know about 400-500 dance moms. I know what they have. Canon Rebels and T6s and Nikon D3000s etc... The dad's aren't buying the DSLRs. The Moms are. 

I'm not sure what is a "gender slap in the face" to simply acknowledge what Canon surely knows is one of THE core target audiences for them with this camera. They spend a ton on marketing research and they know exactly who is buying their entry level packages. (At least here in the USA)


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 10, 2019)

4K timelapse movie on a "cheap" DSLR... Yeah, there's restrictions and it may not "really" be 4K, but why wasn't this feature available on 5D4? Crop or non-crop, straight up cannot do 4K timelapse unless it's with intervalometer hardware and assembling in post. At that point, shoot 6K+...


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 10, 2019)

Canon is *******! *******, I say!!! What can they possibly be thinking introducing such a 'beefed-up' (spec-wise) entry level crop-sensor [email protected]#[email protected]$$$%!$#%!$%???? Aaaaaaaaaaargh! When EVERYONE know, (and I mean KNOWS) DLSR's are DEAD...


----------



## espressino (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice features: silent shooting (when shooting through the viewfinder; only in one shot AF) and up to three lens profiles can be loaded into the camera for digital lens optimiser (which not even the 80D has in-camera; Canon Germany bills it as "first in this class")

https://downloads.canon.com/nw/came.../canon-eos-rebel-sl3-specifications-chart.pdf
https://www.canon.de/press-centre/press-releases/2019/04/canon-eos-250d/


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 10, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> People who want to do basic video, sure. Videographers? Don't seem so. People that are doing it more regularly are generally going to want a more robust codec than IPB. The camera doesn't appear to offer recording in ALL I



The original point was that Canon wasn't targeting videographers, which I point out their public release shows them marketing it towards videographers.

In terms of specs for videographers using ALL I vs IPB, it depends on which videographers. As a content producer, I choose IPB over ALL I when dealing with a camera that shoots in H.264 with 4:2:0 color space. There's no noticiable difference when color grading on the Canon(except on the C100) or Panasonic H.264 cameras when grading, it only helps slightly when performing motion tracking. 

When 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough, the data rate increase for ALL at 8 bit 4:2:0 I doesn't help enough. That's when it's time to step up to 10 bit or 12 bit at 4:2:2 or above. Usually I jump straight into RAW at closer to a gig per second if 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> It hasn't even been released yet, and they are already offering rebates?


Adorama may have given out a link too soon a


PureClassA said:


> ......  The utterly overwhelming number of people I personally know (and those I constantly see out and about) with $500 entry level DLSR kits from Canon and Nikon, etc... are the Moms who want an upgrade from their iPhones for family pictures and kids doing sports, dance, cheerleading, or whatever. Trust me, I'm a dad with 3 kids ages 13, 11, and 7. I do photography for dance schools. I know about 400-500 dance moms. I know what they have. Canon Rebels and T6s and Nikon D3000s etc... The dad's aren't buying the DSLRs. The Moms are.
> 
> I'm not sure what is a "gender slap in the face" to simply acknowledge what Canon surely knows is one of THE core target audiences for them with this camera. They spend a ton on marketing research and they know exactly who is buying their entry level packages. (At least here in the USA)


That is certainly no secret, people wanting a professional camera go to best buy or other big box store and look at DSLR's. They all look professional to them. They buy the lowest price model that looks good to them. I had a SL2 alongside my 5D MK IV. It did very well. When in difficult lighting, then the FF camera was much better, of course, or if a special feature was needed. But, for every day photography and for travel, it went while my big camera stayed home.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 10, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama may have given out a link too soon a
> 
> That is certainly no secret, people wanting a professional camera go to best buy or other big box store and look at DSLR's. They all look professional to them. They buy the lowest price model that looks good to them. I had a SL2 alongside my 5D MK IV. It did very well. When in difficult lighting, then the FF camera was much better, of course, or if a special feature was needed. But, for every day photography and for travel, it went while my big camera stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 183867



I had a T2i as my first DSLR which replaced my Elan 7E and old school A1. There is absolutely nothing wrong with an entry level Rebel. But it’s general Audience (typical buyer) is what it is. It’s not an insult.


----------



## JoseB (Apr 10, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adorama may have given out a link too soon a
> 
> That is certainly no secret, people wanting a professional camera go to best buy or other big box store and look at DSLR's. They all look professional to them. They buy the lowest price model that looks good to them. I had a SL2 alongside my 5D MK IV. It did very well. When in difficult lighting, then the FF camera was much better, of course, or if a special feature was needed. But, for every day photography and for travel, it went while my big camera stayed home.
> 
> View attachment 183867


Something went wrong when loading the film cartridge...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The original point was that Canon wasn't targeting videographers, which I point out their public release shows them marketing it towards videographers.
> 
> In terms of specs for videographers using ALL I vs IPB, it depends on which videographers. As a content producer, I choose IPB over ALL I when dealing with a camera that shoots in H.264 with 4:2:0 color space. There's no noticiable difference when color grading on the Canon(except on the C100) or Panasonic H.264 cameras when grading, it only helps slightly when performing motion tracking.
> 
> When 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough, the data rate increase for ALL at 8 bit 4:2:0 I doesn't help enough. That's when it's time to step up to 10 bit or 12 bit at 4:2:2 or above. Usually I jump straight into RAW at closer to a gig per second if 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough.


_Budding_ videographers. Many of whom would think ALL I meant going all-in at a poker table and IPB is just a typo of IPA (mmmmm....beer!).


----------



## EduPortas (Apr 10, 2019)

IPB vs ALL-I makes little difference in 8bit. Maybe All-I displays motion a bit better
and is easier to edit on than ALL-I. Maybe.

Having said that, the real question is why does Canon keep the Rebel and SL lines?
Seems a bit too close for me. The SL is closer to the "true" successor to the Digital Rebel from way back...


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 10, 2019)

EduPortas said:


> IPB vs ALL-I makes little difference in 8bit. Maybe All-I displays motion a bit better
> and is easier to edit on than ALL-I. Maybe.
> 
> Having said that, the real question is why does Canon keep the Rebel and SL lines?
> Seems a bit too close for me. The SL is closer to the "true" successor to the Digital Rebel from way back...



Because at the lowest price tiers (for DSLRs) $150 - $300 makes a big difference to that entry level consumer. SL3 Kit ($650) to T7i kit ($800) to 80D kit ($1150).

Those of us in the $ multi- thousand consumer range won't balk at a couple hundred bucks. That's also why you see the massive percentage gaps between the higher end models like the RP to the R ($1000 difference) and the 6D2 to the 5D4 ($1500ish)


----------



## unfocused (Apr 10, 2019)

EduPortas said:


> ...the real question is why does Canon keep the Rebel and SL lines?...



Because they sell?


----------



## EduPortas (Apr 10, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Because they sell?



Seems like they do. So basically product differentiation.


----------



## CJudge (Apr 10, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The original point was that Canon wasn't targeting videographers, which I point out their public release shows them marketing it towards videographers.
> 
> In terms of specs for videographers using ALL I vs IPB, it depends on which videographers. As a content producer, I choose IPB over ALL I when dealing with a camera that shoots in H.264 with 4:2:0 color space. There's no noticiable difference when color grading on the Canon(except on the C100) or Panasonic H.264 cameras when grading, it only helps slightly when performing motion tracking.
> 
> When 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough, the data rate increase for ALL at 8 bit 4:2:0 I doesn't help enough. That's when it's time to step up to 10 bit or 12 bit at 4:2:2 or above. Usually I jump straight into RAW at closer to a gig per second if 4:2:0 8 bit IPB isn't enough.




Out of curiosity, what's your workflow for dealing with IPB? Do you transcode into a different format before editing? I always thought that was the main advantage of ALL-I, that it was immediately fit for editing straight out of camera.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Apr 11, 2019)

bsbeamer said:


> 4K timelapse movie on a "cheap" DSLR... Yeah, there's restrictions and it may not "really" be 4K, but why wasn't this feature available on 5D4? Crop or non-crop, straight up cannot do 4K timelapse unless it's with intervalometer hardware and assembling in post. At that point, shoot 6K+...



It's possible that Canon's ILC department may not have had access to 4k encoders o


CJudge said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your workflow for dealing with IPB? Do you transcode into a different format before editing? I always thought that was the main advantage of ALL-I, that it was immediately fit for editing straight out of camera.



There's zero issues with cutting IPB footage in Adobe Premiere Pro. It may have been an issue with Final Cut and Avid Media Composer back in the day. It used to be pretty difficult to edit H.264, especially with Avid. But just about any half way decent computer could handle it on Premiere by 2013. 

Workflow is typically dump the 4K H.264 footage(sometimes 24 or 60 fps) onto a raid. Dump it into premiere pro and plug away. Sometimes I need to grade it in resolve to deal with mixed lighting. After rough cutting in Premiere, it goes to After Effects to combine with animated typography and any effects. 

If your card is fast enough, you can edit off the card when you need an immediate turnaround. This worked even on a i5 laptop from 2014. 

The 4k 4:2:0 100 Mbps h.264 and 4k 4:2:0 400 Mbps ALL-I doesn't have much that's different, little bit in motion. Though, there's a world of difference when shooting with ML RAW 1080, the color is significantly better and allows you to work with tough lighting conditions. Work flow is surprisingly smooth, send straight from the card to transcode into either H.264 or Cinema DNG if lots of color grading is needed. 128 GB of footage transcodes and transfers off the card at about twice the time of copying h.264 off.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 11, 2019)

What I see from the specs the only stronger advancements are in the video section: Digital IS, Eye focus which are IMO welcome for those who just want to shoot some videos for memory.
For stills: Maybe you have now the chance to select a smaller AF "window", shurely a larger area where to set the AF point (like M50) and some minor feature upgrades.

I bought the 200D ~ 2 years ago and I am happy with that camera except the 9pt AF system which is very rudimentary. IQ is very good with the new sensors and the camera is responsive.
~ 1 year ago I bought the M50 as 2nd body to check out the EVF disadvantages - it took only weeks to understand that the EVF has some disadvantages, mostly limited brightness in bright sunlight but on the other hand it (1) delivers lots of information in a decent way (final image preview, additional information, well visible AF point(s), artificial horizon, etc.) plus (2) - and that's a very good addition - it allows me to use my EF 400/5.6 with converter and AF (!!!). This would work on the 200D too, but using the TFT without tripod is at least awkward with 800mm x 1.6 focal lengths and the weight for a 50+ year old person who needs at least 70cm to see the display contents (and impossible in sunlight). And (3) the DPAF sensor + EVF allows me to set the AF point where I need it and this is very often out of the range of classic DSLR AF points.

My next camera will definitely be a mirrorless for my way of taking photos or a DSLR with switchable EVF ... if this will ever happen.

So no need to upgrade my 200D but good to see the refreshment for those who need a lightweight uncomplicated camera with great IQ and reasonable ergonomics.


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Apr 11, 2019)

I'd guess that when Canon said videographers they really meant vblogers. 6D2 turned out to be the best vbloging camera according to Tony Northrup. I'd say that SL3 will be just as good for that at a fraction of price. Just flip and turn the LCD into selfie mode, press the button and voila you create a vblog in HD. The new AF system will do a good job. Just upload to youtube.


----------



## djack41 (Apr 11, 2019)

Canon's big announcement is an entry level Rebel while Sony just announced a firmware update that includes real-time eye-AF for wildlife. Come on Canon. Get in the game!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Canon's big announcement is an entry level Rebel while Sony just announced a firmware update that includes real-time eye-AF for wildlife. Come on Canon. Get in the game!


The game Canon is playing is to sell more cameras, and they are winning by a landslide. Sony has been trying to get in that game for years, but they continue to fail.


----------



## EduPortas (Apr 11, 2019)

Just out of curiosity:

What would you guy say is the SL3's main competitor?

I can't really find one with specificity. Maybe Nikon's 5600?


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 11, 2019)

Premiere Pro CC (currently 2019) will edit native file formats for nearly anything I throw at it. Personally have never had an issue with any Canon footage at all, regardless of exact file type or resolution. Can even bring in RED 6K native without issue. Same with After Effects. 

FCPX does some background processing on import (at least last time I used it). Avid used to do the same, but apparently they've rewritten a ton of the program for the latest/upcoming release of Media Composer.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Apr 11, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Canon's big announcement is an entry level Rebel while Sony just announced a firmware update that includes real-time eye-AF for wildlife. Come on Canon. Get in the game!



I'm waiting for the usual suspects to recommend buying a 5-6 yr. old Sony MILC rather than this body. Or to just wait a few more years until the A9 is the same price as this one...


----------



## CJudge (Apr 11, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> It's possible that Canon's ILC department may not have had access to 4k encoders o
> 
> There's zero issues with cutting IPB footage in Adobe Premiere Pro. It may have been an issue with Final Cut and Avid Media Composer back in the day. It used to be pretty difficult to edit H.264, especially with Avid. But just about any half way decent computer could handle it on Premiere by 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your detailed reply! I’ll have to do some quick testing and see if IPB works well for me. If there’s no noticeable difference, I should make the switch from ALL-I for the savings on storage. Thanks again!


----------



## unfocused (Apr 11, 2019)

EduPortas said:


> Just out of curiosity:
> 
> What would you guy say is the SL3's main competitor?
> 
> I can't really find one with specificity. Maybe Nikon's 5600?



That's one reason I like it and hope they keep it in the lineup. If you want a small DSLR that takes EF and EF-S lenses natively, this is it.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 11, 2019)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> I'm waiting for the usual suspects to recommend buying a 5-6 yr. old Sony MILC rather than this body. Or to just wait a few more years until the A9 is the same price as this one...


How dare you criticize Wonderful Sony Lovers?


----------



## jonebize (Apr 12, 2019)

If Canon would make an EF-S 24/2 and 35/2, these would be usable


----------

